
639-year-long John Cage organ performance has a long-awaited chord change today - cardamomo
https://www.classicfm.com/composers/cage/as-slow-as-possible-organ-chord-change/
======
cardamomo
You can see the performance at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW3FP_atp1w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW3FP_atp1w)

The performers enter at about 3:27:00, followed by a short introduction by the
conductor in English and German, then the chord change itself. In this
particular performance, it takes several performers working simultaneously to
make any given change. Today's change required the addition of two new pipes.

I'm struck by the similarities between this performance of ASLAP and some of
the work of the Long Now Foundation.

------
Normille
WARNING: Shits a full screen modal overlay in your face.

